# Could this be called "a salt and battery"? :)



## DavefromCt (Oct 21, 2014)

Salt grains sprinkled on a 9 volt batter....My mind thinks in puns often!


----------



## KenC (Oct 21, 2014)

I like the concept.  I'm not sure why you cropped the two terminals differently.  My mind wants to tilt this and crop into the round one to match the other, but maybe you had something specific in mind that made you do it this way.


----------



## DavefromCt (Oct 21, 2014)

I really didn't crop them...I think this is just the field of view that I had with this lens and wanted to include both terminals to show that it was a battery.  Done mostly as a joke anyway so I didn't give it a lot of thought. Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Oct 21, 2014)

I would say it's a concept worth pursuing.
It is not readily apparent that it's a battery, and it's also not readily apparent it's salt.
So with out the title I think most people seeing the photo would be under-whelmed.
Technically it's a good photo.


----------



## Canuckphotos (Nov 11, 2014)

KmH said:


> I would say it's a concept worth pursuing.
> It is not readily apparent that it's a battery, and it's also not readily apparent it's salt.
> So with out the title I think most people seeing the photo would be under-whelmed.
> Technically it's a good photo.


 
Very well put! 

Great photo and concept by the way. Photography is unique and individual. So if you like it and proud of it that's all that matters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 15, 2014)

"*Could this be called "a salt and battery"?"

I am certain there is some special place in the universe for those who worship at the altar of the Pun God......probably some planet that spews beer and pretzels from its volcanoes!  *


----------

